# Weird launcher glitch



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay so while setting up zeam launcher this glitch happened. And I really like it. (Unfortunately it went away on reboot) but can anyone tell me if there is a way I can get this to stay or a launcher that will do this.









Sent from my ADR6400L using TapatalkCorrection : glitch happened when I switched to miui v4 in theme Chooser. I don't know if that makes a difference


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

install lightning launcher and place everything where you want it including the app button

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> install lightning launcher and place everything where you want it including the app button
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


were getting close but I can lower the size of the icons therefore not really liking it with my dpi settings. Will play around with it though. Wish I could just move zeam up there

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

up


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

srs731 said:


> up


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

